# It's been ages since I posted a photo



## finz (Nov 26, 2002)

Not cichlids but..... well ... here's a few pics from my fish room...


----------



## TExotic08 (Aug 1, 2008)

Amazing pictures


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Wow that first betta and the fry pics are amazing.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm so jealous! Any of the metallic plakats are absolutely DROOL-WORTHY...I've been pining for one for ages! Very, very nice.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Absolutely stunning pictures Finz!!! :thumb: I agree with Sinister, those are drool worthy bettas!!!


----------



## finz (Nov 26, 2002)

Thanks! Dragon plakats are my favorite type of Bettas. It's too bad they aren't availble in the stores. Here is a few pics of my male red Dragon.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW  I love that first pic.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Excellent photos, nice to see you come out of the woodwork James!

:thumb:


----------



## raycam01_au (Apr 25, 2006)

I bow to you  awesome pics,,,,,,,,, :dancing: :fish:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

looks like my dragon, which i did find in a LFS btw 

very nice bettas! another betta fan on here, didnt know there was any!


----------

